# Advice on training



## vincent52100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all. I'd like to know if there are any self taught machinists out there. About myself: 67 years old with a background in mechanics (motorcycle and construction equipment, never cared that much for cars) I'm retired and my hobby is motorcycles, the older the better. I would like to be able to make some parts, foot peg brackets, exhaust brackets, different types of mounts etc. I had a small mini lathe that I used to make bushings and spacers. I would like to move up to some things that are a little more complicated. Equipment: I just purchased a Logan 10 x 24 with a grinding attachment, boring bar, collets, taper attachment, tooling etc. I'm going to purchase a milling machine, something like a G0704. I'm very mechanically inclined I think), Is this something I could teach myself? Thanks


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 5, 2015)

vincent52100 said:


> Hi all. I'd like to know if there are any self taught machinists out there. About myself: 67 years old with a background in mechanics (motorcycle and construction equipment, never cared that much for cars) I'm retired and my hobby is motorcycles, the older the better. I would like to be able to make some parts, foot peg brackets, exhaust brackets, different types of mounts etc. I had a small mini lathe that I used to make bushings and spacers. I would like to move up to some things that are a little more complicated. Equipment: I just purchased a Logan 10 x 24 with a grinding attachment, boring bar, collets, taper attachment, tooling etc. I'm going to purchase a milling machine, something like a G0704. I'm very mechanically inclined I think), Is this something I could teach myself? Thanks



You can teach yourself anything as long as you have enough brains, patience, self-discipline, and time.


----------



## dickr (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Vincent                  Go for it. You'll learn from your mistakes and when ever you get a chance come on and ask a question Maybe you'll prevent a few. Logan is good one for what you wanna do. Heccck you're just a kid so get with it and enjoy and participate.
dickr


----------



## compsurge (Feb 5, 2015)

You are in the company of like minded Internet friends 

You can absolutely teach yourself. I was taught in a limited capacity by a machinist years ago, but have taken almost any opportunity over the years to get access to and use machine tools. I can say I've only had a few days every year to work on the machines before I could afford my mill and now my lathe. 

One of the best resources aside from asking any question (as silly or basic as it may be) on this forum will be YouTube. Some of my favorite channels on YouTube include, but are not limited to:

Keith Fenner
Abom79
Oxtoolco
Tom's Techniques
Tubalcain/mrpete222

If books are more of your methodology, the Machinery's Handbook is recommended by most.

This is just like any other skill: start with an interest, practice, fail, practice, make some more scrap (or decorative art as I like to refer to it), and just keep at it. Learn from mistakes and move on. If you use aluminum, you can just make a forge and recycle the scrap anyway :thumbsup:

As you get more comfortable, you'll begin to push the machinery more to see the capability of your tooling.

Oh and don't forget to ask questions. No one here will pass any judgment. Even the basic questions are good ones.


----------



## rafe (Feb 5, 2015)

Absolutely you can train yourself .....and the advice on watching You-tube is spot on ...there is a wealth of info on there and elsewhere on the net ...Remember the most important thing to learn about new machines is how to operate them safely ....
Good luck there are plenty here that share your quest


----------



## vincent52100 (Feb 5, 2015)

WOW! Thanks for all the responses! Am looking forward to getting my hands dirty.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 6, 2015)

Vincent,

I am self taught. I have worked as a simple machine operator to a toolmaker with no papers. I was also a special machine designer for a few years. I make a lot of parts for motorcycles. I have designed and made a couple sets of foot controls to switch sides for friends. You will learn as you go along. I have made mistakes and probably will again. But when I do I learn from them and use that knowledge for other projects.

Welcome to the site and don't be afraid to ask anything.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 6, 2015)

Vincent,
Welcome.
About 4 years ago I was where you are now.
I've learned alot by teaching myself. 
Some good, and some not so good (lost some blood, but I still have all my fingers, and both eyes!).
I've done this by reading stacks of free internet vintage texts and asking heaps of annoying questions here.

This site has many very patient people who are willing to walk through things with you at your pace, and you won't get trounced for asking an obvious question (note my spur gear question from yesterday- I'll be working on the obvious for months).
Note: I ended up taking some classes at the local Vo-Tech because while I was learning much, I wanted to increase my efficiency and produce less precision scrap. The classes have helped immensely.

However, the wealth of extremely patient international experience and perspective you will find here cannot be replaced by my Vo-Tech.

Note: Here the many contributors and moderators police each other and make sure, as best they are able, that I don't commit machine tool atrocities. As far as other internet sites go... Some are very good. Others will cost you fingers and eyes. Just like everything else in life, you will need to be careful about what your read and learn. 

However, HM continues to be a safe place.
Hope to see you on the forums!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Hamstn (Feb 6, 2015)

When I brought my first mill home I did not even know what a mill was other then a glorified drill press. Soon after I picked up a larger lathe. I have learned everything I know on my own by reading posts on this site, as mentioned already You Tube is loaded with info. Though there was not as much on it when I was learning. Also there are videos you can buy, maybe rent, that really go into depth, that were the most useful for me. Then there is finding easy projects to do so you can learn along the way. I still have much to learn but I use the mill and/or lathe on a almost daily basis for projects or repairs I am always working on. I am good at teaching myself things, especially with the internet and Google, so your mileage my differ but it is not that difficult if you put the time into it. You will find that the hardest thing is having the right tooling and all that takes is $$$.


----------



## vincent52100 (Feb 6, 2015)

I think it was Thomas Edison who said "I have not failed. I just found 10,000 ways that don't work". Thanks again for the support.


----------



## joconnor (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Vincent
I have an interprovincial industrial mechanics licence, can machine anything that will fit in my machinery, multi-process weld or braze and repair anything from a clock to a tractor. I never went past high school, but I have spent my life learning new skills and I can tell you if you can read, have mechanical aptitude, the equipment and some ambition the sky is the limit. Formal training may speed things up, but where's the fun in that. Have fun and enjoy machining, it's an awesome hobby, but it might be a boring job full time, as is most things. I almost didn't send this because it makes me seem like a hell of a braggart, but I worked hard for my skill set so here it is.


----------



## TinkerTim (Feb 18, 2015)

vincent52100 said:


> I think it was Thomas Edison who said "I have not failed. I just found 10,000 ways that don't work". Thanks again for the support.


Vincent  I am 74 years old and bought my Smithy lathe-mill-drill 3 years ago.  Yesterday I found the on/off switch.  Actually I'm learning a little each day.  I've made a few simple tools and now I am working on a 5C collet chuck.  Before I bought my lathe I only read a few books about it.  I only regret I didn't start sooner. 
The Tinker


----------



## NodakGary (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Vincent
First of all, welcome to this site, loaded with really fine skilled individuals willing to help us noobs out.  One of the things I did when I first started out on this enjoyable hobby, was to check out Smartflix.  They have many videos you rent that are first class.  And like was mentioned before be sure to google Tubalcain metalworking videos.  He is a retired machine-shop teacher with a really keen sense of humor. (He cleaned up some gunk on a recently bought lathe using his wife's toothbrush. But he was going to do a good job of cleaning it so she wouldn't mind.)
NodakGary


----------



## Andre (Mar 3, 2015)

You can teach yourself anything. I taught myself how to run a mill, lathe, and soon a surface grinder. The info is out there!


----------



## vincent52100 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have found a wealth of information, both on the web and printed. It seems like Amazon is a great source. I've gotten 4 books from them and also downloaded 4 or 5 books from various websites.


----------



## Andre (Mar 4, 2015)

vincent52100 said:


> I have found a wealth of information, both on the web and printed. It seems like Amazon is a great source. I've gotten 4 books from them and also downloaded 4 or 5 books from various websites.


Library book sales are also a great place to get books. Pay like $5 for a large paper bag, I got a (as far as I know) complete series of 15 books on home improvement and tips and tricks. Sparks the creative side and they are great to read through. Also any Popular Mechanics books are a great find! The "The Boy Mechanic: 700 Things for Boys to do" is a great book.


----------



## drom68 (Mar 4, 2015)

All the replies are why I keep coming back to HM.  I too am self taught and I continue to learn from this site.  So, good luck and keep coming back.  Before you know, you will be part of this great group teaching others what you have learned and replying to a post similar to yours just as others have done for you.    

Welcome aboard and start making chips….


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 4, 2015)

hello Vincent
We have a similar story. I was an auto mechanic for 37 years with no machine shop skill.
In 2006 I decided to add a lathe and small mill to my tools at home. mostly to just make odd parts.
I had to teach myself everything and if i didn't have the right tool I made a tool or I had to find another way.
The key is not to give up, if someone else can do it, you can learn to do it if you really want to.
everything I have learned is from the internet, I'm not one to read an entire book, I just skim for what I need to know and skip the fluff.
pictures are worth a thousand works and most of the time you never see this part of someones projects.
I like to call this my "pre-machined future projects box" . there are a lot of failed attempts in there
not counting the pieces I have all ready made something else out of or melted down and cast into something else. The last pic is what can be achieved with
constant failure If you don't give up and complete your goal.
Steve


----------

